# Εορτολόγιο



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2008)

Υπάρχει μια ιστοσελίδα που ονομάζεται Εορτολόγιο. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να τη βρείτε. Την βρήκαν και οι υπεύθυνοι του Αττικού Μετρό και την έχουν στις καινούριες οθόνες που έχουν βάλει σε όλους τους σταθμούς -- μαζί με την πρόγνωση του καιρού.

Αυτό το διαδικτυακό εορτολόγιο, λοιπόν, έχει αναγάγει σε επιστήμη την ανεύρεση απίθανων αγίων και οσίων και των υποκοριστικών τους. Δηλαδή, δεν τους αρκεί να γράψουν, "Σήμερα γιορτάζει η Δέσποινα, η Μαρία και ο Παναγιώτης", αλλά ψάχνουν να βρουν τα πιθανά και απίθανα και εξωφρενικά και γελοία υποκοριστικά για να τα αραδιάσουν.
Έχουμε και λέμε:
ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, καθώς και Δεσποινούλα, Δέσπω, Δεσπούλα, *Δεσποίνου*, Δεσποίνω, Δεσποινιώ, Ντέπη, Πέπη, *Ζέπω*, *Πιπίνα*.
ΜΑΡΙΑ, καθώς και Μάριος, Μάρω, Μαριώ, Μαριωρή, Μαρίκα, Μαριγώ, Μαριγούλα, Μαρούλα, Μαρίτσα, Μανιώ, Μαριέττα, Μαρούσα, Μάρσια.
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ, καθώς και Πάνος, Πανούσος, Παναγής, Πανάγος, Γιώτης, Πανίκος, Παναγιώτα, Γιώτα, Παναγιούλα, Γιούλα, Παναγούλα.
ΗΛΙΑΣ, Λιάς, Ηλιάκος, Λιάκος, *Λίτσος*, *Λιάκουρας*, Ηλιάνα και Λιάνα.

Επίσης, μαθαίνουμε ότι στις 6 Ιουλίου γιορτάζει ο Άγιος (ή όσιος;) *Σάτυρος*, που προφανώς έχει και το υποκοριστικό *Σάτος*. Σίγουρα κάποιος θα θέλει να βγάλει το παιδί του Σάτυρο, γι' αυτό τον πληροφορούν τι υποκοριστικά κυκλοφορούν στην πιάτσα.

Δεν συνεχίζω, είναι πραγματικό περιβόλι κακογουστιάς και γελοιότητας.

Τις μέρες που δεν έχουν καταφέρει να εντοπίσουν ούτε Σάτυρο, ανακοινώνουν:
*Δεν υπάρχει μια γιορτή πάρα πολύ γνωστή*

Και τέλος πάντων, ο καθένας μπορεί να γράφει ό,τι γελοιότητες θέλει, για τη Ζέπω και την Πιπίνα, τη Μαγδάλω, τον Λιάκουρα, τον Λίτσο, τη Μάρσια (μάλλον ξέχασαν τη Μαράια) και τον Σάτο, αλλά κι αυτοί που το κοτσάρισαν στο Μετρό, τι σκέφτηκαν;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 3, 2008)

Μα δεν είχες ποτέ φίλο Λιάκουρα; Τς, τς, τς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2008)

Η μοναδική μου φιλοδοξία είναι να αποκτήσω έναν Λίτσο και έναν Σάτο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2008)

Η λογική του ιστότοπου είναι: Έχεις μια φίλη που έχει το απίθανο όνομα Πίτσα, διότι άρχισαν να τη φωνάζουν έτσι πριν γίνει της μόδας το έδεσμα της γείτονος χώρας. Και θες να μάθεις πότε να της πεις χρόνια πολλά χωρίς να της κάνεις αδιάκριτες ερωτήσεις. Οπότε πας εκεί, στο Εορτολόγιο, πληκτρολογείς Πίτσα και μαθαίνεις πότε γιορτάζουν οι Πίτσες. Βέβαια, παρά τις διαπιστώσεις σου, Πίτσα δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα. Λίτσα υπάρχει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2008)

Λοιπόν, σύμφωνα με αυτή τη λογική:
Έχεις μια φίλη που τη λένε Σούλα. Δεν θέλεις να γίνεις αδιάκριτος, οπότε ψάχνεις στο Εορτολόγιο πότε γιορτάζει. Το Εορτολόγιο σού λέει ότι μπορεί να τη λένε Αθανασία. 
Έχασες! Τη λένε Κυριακή, που η νονά της ήξερε κάτι ψωρογαλλικούλια από το σχολείο και είπε: Κυριακή ίσον Ντιμάνς στα Γαλλικά, Ντιμανσούλα, Σούλα.
Απολύτως αληθινή ιστορία. Συνέβη στην Καλαμάτα πριν από πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2008)

Κυριακή τη βάφτισαν, μα τη φωνάζουν Shούλα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2008)

Κοίταζα το εορτολόγιο, όπου γράφουν:

Το παρόν εορτολόγιο περιλαμβάνει περισσότερα από 3800 Ελληνικά ονόματα και είναι το πληρέστερο Ελληνικό εορτολόγιο που υπάρχει σήμερα στο internet. Από τα ονόματα αυτά : τα 2.800 ονόματα (750 πρωτογενή και 2.085 παράγωγα και υποκοριστικά τους) σύμφωνα με τους Ορθόδοξους Συναξαριστές έχουν γνωστή ημερομηνία εορτής και τα 980 επιπλέον ονόματα δυστυχώς δεν γιορτάζουν δηλαδή η ημερομηνία γιορτής τους δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί στους Ορθόδοξους Συναξαριστές. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος Άγιος ή Αγία που κάποτε έφερε το όνομα αυτό. Η έρευνα συνεχίζεται.

Πολύ σύντομα, σε ξεχωριστή βάση δεδομένων, *θα προσθέσουμε επιπλέον 28.000 Ελληνικά ονόματα* όπως έχουν καταγραφεί μετά από επίπονη και πολύχρονη εργασία από ερευνητές στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης.​
Τι θα δουν τα μάτια μας...

Με την ευκαιρία: ελληνικό όνομα και ο Βύρων (χωρίς γιορτή, βεβαίως). Δεν είναι μόνο δήμος ο Βύρωνας, αλλά και ένδοξο όνομα. Μεταγραφή του Byron του γνωστού λόρδου, που αν γινόταν σήμερα ένδοξος θα ήταν Μπάιρον.

Ωστόσο, Μπάιρον δεν ήταν το βαφτιστικό του όνομα, αλλά το όνομα της βαρονίας. Ο Τζορτζ Γκόρντον ήταν ο 6ος βαρόνος Μπάιρον και μάλιστα είχε κατ' εξαίρεση πάρει και δεύτερο επώνυμο, χάριν μιας κληρονομιάς, το οποίο κότσαρε μαζί με τον όνομα της βαρονίας: Noel Byron.

Λεπτομέρειες στη Wikipedia:

Byron's names changed throughout his life. He was christened _George Gordon Byron_ in London. "Gordon" was a baptismal name, not a surname, honouring his maternal grandfather. In order to claim his wife's estate in Scotland, Byron's father took the additional surname _Gordon_, becoming _John Byron Gordon_, and he was occasionally styled _John Byron Gordon of Gight_. Byron himself used this surname for a time and was registered at school in Aberdeen as _George Byron Gordon_. At the age of 10, he inherited the English Barony of Byron, becoming _Lord Byron_, and eventually dropped the double surname (though after this point his surname was hidden by his peerage in any event).

When Byron's mother-in-law died, her will required that he change his surname to _Noel_ in order to inherit half her estate, and so he obtained a Royal Warrant allowing him to "take and use the surname of Noel only". Very unusually, the Royal Warrant also allowed him to "subscribe the said surname of Noel before all titles of honour", and from that point he signed himself "Noel Byron" (the usual signature of a peer being merely the peerage, in this case simply "Byron"). He was also sometimes referred to as _Lord Noel Byron_, as if "Noel" were part of his title, and likewise his wife was sometimes called _Lady Noel Byron_.​
Ένδοξο όνομα ο Βύρων και εύηχο, με αυτό το Β-Ρ-Ν του βαρόνου. Αλλά τι σημαίνει στα αγγλικά; Κοίταξα στο _Cassell Dictionary of Proper Names_.

*Byron.* The surname, that of the famous English poet Lord Byron, comes from Old English _byrum_, meaning ‘at the cattle sheds’, from the basic word _byre_. A person of the name would either have lived by the cowsheds or worked there, as a cowman.​
Αγελαδάρης, λοιπόν, ο Βύρων.


----------



## efi (Aug 4, 2008)

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς από πού κι ως πού οι Σταμάτηδες γιορτάζουν των Αγγέλων; Ή μήπως υπάρχει Άγιος Σταμάτιος;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2008)

Έφη, να απαντήσω τι μου είπε ένας πατήρ κάποτε: είπε, λέει, ο Θεός, όταν έπεφταν οι άγγελοι στην κόλαση (και έπεφταν, και έπεφταν) «στώμεν καλώς», δηλαδή «φτάνει πια», και από εκεί έμεινε και γιορτάζουν στις 8 Νοέμβρη Σταμάτηδες και Σταματίνες.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 4, 2008)

Από την Βικιπέδια για την Σταματίνα:
"Ο Θεός κατ’αρχάς όταν εποίησε τους Αγγέλους τους άφησε με δική τους εξουσία. Ένας εξ’αυτών ο λεγόμενος Εωσφόρος, πρώτος στους Αγγέλους, διορισμένος από τον Θεό σε αγγελικό τάγμα, υπερηφανεύθη και εσυλλογίσθη να βάλει τον θρόνο του υπεράνω του Θεού. Μόλις το διενοήθη, έπεσε κάτω στην άβυσσο της γης και από Άγγελος που ήταν έγινε Διάβολος, και μαζί του έσυρε όλο το τάγμα του, άλλοι μεν έφθασαν εώς τον Άδη, άλλοι έμειναν στην γη, άλλοι στο νερό, άλλοι στον αέρα, αυτοί που λέγονται εναέρια τελώνια των ψυχών. Τότε εσχίσθη ο Ουρανός και έπιπτον οι Δαίμονες, συνήχθησαν τα Τάγματα όλα του Ουρανού και ο αρχιστράτηγος Μιχαήλ εστάθη τότε εν μέσω αυτών και είπε: «Στώμεν μετά φόβου Θεού» και παρευθύς όπως ευρέθη έκαστος έτσι και έμεινε, στάθηκε, *σταμάτησε* εκεί που βρισκόταν."
Το παραπάνω κείμενο προέρχεται από το: Μέγας Συναξαριστής, μηνός Νοεμβρίου τόμος Γ, Κων.ΧΡ.Δουκάκη σελ. 172-175)

Άρα, Σταμάτης και Σταματίνα γιορτάζουν προς τιμήν του Αρχάγγελου Μιχαήλ που είπε την μαγική φράση και σταμάτησε την πτώση των υπόλοιπων αγγέλων.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 4, 2008)

Σήμερα, μην ξεχάσετε να ευχηθείτε στον φίλο σας τον Εξακουστωδιανό που γιορτάζει! 
Αν δεν σας βρίσκεται τέτοιος, βολευτείτε με τίποτα νοσταλγούς του Μεταξά, επέτειος της 4ης Αυγούστου σήμερα, μην ξεχνιόμαστε! 

(τα ρήματα σε -ειτε, είμαι σίγουρη οτι τα έχω λάθος...  )


----------



## efi (Aug 4, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Έφη, να απαντήσω τι μου είπε ένας πατήρ κάποτε: είπε, λέει, ο Θεός, όταν έπεφταν οι άγγελοι στην κόλαση (και έπεφταν, και έπεφταν) «στώμεν καλώς», δηλαδή «φτάνει πια», και από εκεί έμεινε και γιορτάζουν στις 8 Νοέμβρη Σταμάτηδες και Σταματίνες.






Elsa said:


> Από την Βικιπέδια για την Σταματίνα:
> "Ο Θεός κατ’αρχάς όταν εποίησε τους Αγγέλους τους άφησε με δική τους εξουσία. Ένας εξ’αυτών ο λεγόμενος Εωσφόρος, πρώτος στους Αγγέλους, διορισμένος από τον Θεό σε αγγελικό τάγμα, υπερηφανεύθη και εσυλλογίσθη να βάλει τον θρόνο του υπεράνω του Θεού. Μόλις το διενοήθη, έπεσε κάτω στην άβυσσο της γης και από Άγγελος που ήταν έγινε Διάβολος, και μαζί του έσυρε όλο το τάγμα του, άλλοι μεν έφθασαν εώς τον Άδη, άλλοι έμειναν στην γη, άλλοι στο νερό, άλλοι στον αέρα, αυτοί που λέγονται εναέρια τελώνια των ψυχών. Τότε εσχίσθη ο Ουρανός και έπιπτον οι Δαίμονες, συνήχθησαν τα Τάγματα όλα του Ουρανού και ο αρχιστράτηγος Μιχαήλ εστάθη τότε εν μέσω αυτών και είπε: «Στώμεν μετά φόβου Θεού» και παρευθύς όπως ευρέθη έκαστος έτσι και έμεινε, στάθηκε, *σταμάτησε* εκεί που βρισκόταν."
> Το παραπάνω κείμενο προέρχεται από το: Μέγας Συναξαριστής, μηνός Νοεμβρίου τόμος Γ, Κων.ΧΡ.Δουκάκη σελ. 172-175)
> 
> Άρα, Σταμάτης και Σταματίνα γιορτάζουν προς τιμήν του Αρχάγγελου Μιχαήλ που είπε την μαγική φράση και σταμάτησε την πτώση των υπόλοιπων αγγέλων.



Πώ, πώ! Φοβερό! Με τίποτα δε θα πήγαινε το μυαλό μου!
(Μετά απ' αυτό, το Κυριακούλα/ Shoula μου φαίνεται λογικότατο!)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2008)

Αν θέλετε το πιστεύετε, για σήμερα το εν λόγω εορτολόγιο γράφει:
Αλέξανδρος, Αλέξαντρος, Αλέκος, Αλέξης
Ευλάλιος, Ευλαλία 
Φύλακας, Φυλακας

Δηλαδή, κατ' αυτούς σήμερα γιορτάζει ο Αλέξανδρος, αλλά όχι η Αλεξάνδρα. Να το χαίρονται το "πλήρες εορτολόγιό" τους, λοιπόν.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 30, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γνωρίζουμε όλοι περισσότερες Ευλαλίες από Αλεξάνδρες, οπότε είναι λογικό να σε παραλείψουν. :-D


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2008)

Εδώ πάει το «έχουν γνώσιν οι φύλακες». Με τόνο ή χωρίς.

Ο όσιος Φύλαξ, για να ξέρετε, συνεορτάζεται με τους οσίους πατριάρχες της Αγίας Πόλεως Αλέξανδρο, Ιωάννη και Παύλο. Τάδε έφη Πάπυρος. Οι όσιοι Ιωάννης και Παύλος εξαφανίζονται από τα εορτολόγια, προφανώς επειδή τους έφαγαν την πρωτοκαθεδρία οι επιφανέστεροι άγιοι και απόστολοι.

http://www.saint.gr/1235/saint.aspx

Απορία: Αγία Πόλις η Κωνσταντινούπολη; Όχι η Ιερουσαλήμ; Μια ζωή με μπέρδευαν τα θρησκευτικά. (Πειράζει που δεν είπαμε στον παπά ότι ο γιος μας πήρε το όνομά του από έναν εθνικό;)


----------



## eortologio_gr (Sep 10, 2008)

*το εορτολόγιο και εμείς*

Νάμαστε λοιπόν και εμείς από το www.eortologio.gr

Είναι αλήθεια οτι έχουμε προσθέσει πολλά παράγωγα μετά απο προτάσεις επισκεπτών μας. Ολα ισχύουν. Οπως ισχύουν και τα υπόλοιπα ονόματα τα οποία προέρχονται απο τους επίσημους Ορθόδοξους Συναξαριστές.

Κάθε απορία σας θα προσπαθήσουμε να την απαντήσουμε όπως και κάθε λάθος μας θα το διορθώσουμε.( [email protected] )

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά : στόχος μας είναι εάν το όνομα υπάρχει και γιορτάζει να μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο εορτολόγιο. 

Πρέπει να κρατήσουμε την λεπτή γραμμή μεταξύ της Ορθοδοξίας και της καθημερινότητας. Υπάρχουν συμπολίτες μας που θέλουν να βλέπουν ένα όνομα διότι τους θυμίζει κάποιον "δικό τους" Αγιο.

Αυτή η λεπτή ισορροπία ίσως σας προβληματίζει.

Ευχαριστούμε τους 22,700 καθημερινούς μας αναγνώστες που μας τιμούν για την καθημερινή τους ενημέρωση http://www.google.com/ig/directory?...ers&url=www.eortologio.gr/rss/si_av_me_el.xml

Χρήστος

(εκ Θεσσαλονίκης)


----------



## eortologio_gr (Sep 22, 2008)

*αναδιάταξη εορτολογίου*

Σας ενημερώνουμε (για την ιστορία) οτι ήδη έχουμε αναδιατάξει το εορτολόγιο που εμφανίζεται στο ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ έχοντας αναπροσαρμοσει τις ονομαστικές γιορτές ώστε να εμφανίζονται μόνο οι "πολύ γνωστές" χωρίς τα υποκοριστικά ή άλλα παράγωγα.

Πάντα στην διάθεσή σας

Χρήστος
www.eortologio.gr support team


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2008)

Χρήστο, σε ευχαριστούμε και για τη δουλειά που κάνεις και για την ενημέρωση. Πήγαινα προχτές κάπου και, περιμένοντας σ' ένα σταθμό για την αλλαγή τρένου, χάζεψα για λίγο μια τέτοια ταμπέλα, με συστάσεις για τις στροφές με τις οποίες πρέπει να τρέχουμε (εγώ είμαι κάτω από το κατώτατο όριο) και με γιορτές. Και ανακάλυψα ότι γιόρταζε ένας φίλος που θα έβρισκα εκεί που πήγαινα... Μάλλον θα πρέπει να ζητήσω να προστεθεί στο φόρουμ το εφαρμογίδιο που δείχνει ποιος γιορτάζει κάθε μέρα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> με συστάσεις για τις στροφές με τις οποίες πρέπει να τρέχουμε


Πρέπει να τρέχουμε; Και μάλιστα με στροφές; Καινούρια ιδέα του Χατζηδάκη είν' αυτό;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2008)

Όχι, είναι πρόταση για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος: αλλάζετε ταχύτητα στις 2000 στροφές ή πώς να κάψετε το αυτοκίνητό σας με 1 απλή κίνηση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 22, 2008)

Ααα, ΟΚ, γιατί εγώ φαντάστηκα κάτι τέτοιο.
Σόρρυ, τι λέγαμε;


----------

